
How China Is Locking Down Half a Billion Citizens (Feb 21) - btilly
https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2020/02/21/806958341/restrictions-and-rewards-how-china-is-locking-down-half-a-billion-citizens
======
Rzor
I still wonder how much of China's reports are true. We still have to factor
in that they still want to look good on paper.

~~~
btilly
If they were lying in a big way then they wouldn't have been able to hide the
bodies from WHO inspections.

Iran is way behind them and can't even hide the mass graves from satellites!

------
btilly
Given that China managed to reverse the epidemic, it is worth seeing how they
did it.

